# DxO optics Pro 9 Prime noise reduction speed



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2013)

I am really pleased I took up the offer and bought the software. It is much easier to use than implied and is quite user friendly. The PRIME noise reduction is simply amazing. It eliminates noise with hardly any loss of fine resolution and combined with the simultaneous USM doesn't introduce the artefacts I see with PS. My software plans are to keep updated with DxO and keep PS CS6 for routine work with processing. But, the PRIME is oh so slow, taking about 4 minutes per FF raw on my MacBook retina Pro. Has anyone found a way of speeding it up?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 17, 2013)

AlanF said:


> But, the PRIME is oh so slow, taking about 4 minutes per FF raw on my MacBook retina Pro. Has anyone found a way of speeding it up?



A faster GPU is said to accelerate it - but if it makes you feel better: On the laptop I use for my postprocssing a singe shot takes 15-20 minutes to process  ... so DxO won't replace LR anytime soon for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm surprised its taking that long. My 3rd Generation i7 PC is a run of the mill Dell which I've added a 500GB SSD and 24GB of memory to it. There is no special video card, just a cheap one.
I'd suspect that one of those is what makes the difference, It takes me about 15 seconds, in fact, the speed surprised me. However, export to jpeg seems horribly slow.

I even tried running the prime on some ISO 12800 images from my D800 it tool slightly longer, but no big issue.

I didn't end up buying it though.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> However, export to jpeg seems horribly slow.



You do realize that the prime computation is delayed/scheduled? If you select it, the shot gets the cyan "prime" band in the lower film stip, but the "gear" icon on the top right. The noise reduction isn't done until the gear turns into a check mark, maybe that's what you have to wait for when exporting the image because it wasn't done before? Just guessing of course, but 15sec sounds too fast to be true.


----------

